# Mehrere Superuser



## voelzi (18. März 2006)

System: SUSE 10.0

Im Rahmen eines Projekts wollen wir ein Linux-System aufsetzen, dass von mehreren Admins betreut wird. Dabei soll jeder Admin sich mit seinem eigenen root-Account anmelden. 

Zum Beispiel als ek_root, br_root und wr_root. 

Ziel ist es an Hand der Log-Files nachzuvollziehen, wer wann etwas gemacht. Dabei sollte  bei allen die UID 0 stehen. Irgendwo hatte ich einmal gelesen, dass so etwas möglich ist.

Weiß einer, wie man das macht. 

Gruß
Völzi


----------



## ishino (19. März 2006)

In der /etc/passwd die Zeile mit dem root Account mehrmals einfügen und den Loginnamen ändern. In Deinem Fall also etwa so:


```
root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
ek_root:x:0:0:ek_root/root:/bin/bash
br_root:x:0:0:br_root:/root:/bin/bash
wr_root:x:0:0:w_root:/root:/bin/bash
```

Gegebenenfalls kann man das $HOME für die einzelnen Accounts noch ändern (das vorletzte Feld in den Zeilen).

Möglicherweise reicht es aber auch schon aus, die User in die Gruppe wheel zu übernehmen. Dann können sie per _su_ root werden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. März 2006)

Bei useradd kann man, wenn ich mich nicht grad gewaltig irre, auch die UID des zu erstellenden Users angeben, so entfaellt dann irgendwelche laestige Editierarbeit.


----------



## RedWing (19. März 2006)

Hallo,


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei useradd kann man, wenn ich mich nicht grad gewaltig irre, auch die UID des zu erstellenden Users angeben, so entfaellt dann irgendwelche laestige Editierarbeit.



man kann eine uid einem Benutzer nur einmal zuordnen. Deswegen auch der
Name uID.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## RedWing (19. März 2006)

P.S.

Ich denke auch das ein editieren der /etc/passwd nicht zum gewünschten 
Ziel führt. Dadurch das eine uid eindeutig vergeben ist wird es IMHO 
nicht möglich sein mehrere "Root User" anzulegen. Eigentlich macht das auch
keinen Sinn.
Das was du machen könntest um deinen Benutzer mehr Freiheit im System
zu geben ist sie mit zur Gruppe root hinzuzufügen.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## ishino (19. März 2006)

Gehen tut das, ob es sinnvoll ist bleibt zu bezweifeln. Das hatte ich ja schon angemeldet... Vermutlich wird man auch nicht sehen, wer was gemacht hat. Da alle root Accounts mit der selben UID rumfliegen, ist es nicht möglich zu unterscheiden welcher Account es tatsächlich war. IMHO ist die beste Variante alle in _wheel_ zu packen oder eben zur Gruppe root hinufügen. Je nach dem...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. März 2006)

Wie ich bereits sagte kann man bei useradd die UID (was ja fuer UserID und nicht fuer UniqueID steht, obwohl diese natuerlich in der Regel eindeutig sein sollte) angeben.
Hab das grad auch mal erfolgreich ausprobiert:

```
useradd -u 0 -o hugo
```
Damit hab ich den User hugo angelegt, und zwar mit der UID 0, genau wie root.
Mittels *passwd* hab ich ihm dann noch ein Passwort verpasst und konnte mich danach einloggen. Und ich war im God-Mode.  Konnte also auf /root zugreifen und auch alles andere machen.


----------



## RedWing (20. März 2006)

Hallo,

ok den -o Schalter kannt ich nicht. Wieder a weng schlauer 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. März 2006)

Ist ja nicht so tragisch. Waere ja auch irgendwo langweilig alles zu kennen, oder?


----------



## RedWing (20. März 2006)

Hallo,


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist ja nicht so tragisch. Waere ja auch irgendwo langweilig alles zu kennen, oder?



Wer von sich behauptet alles zu kennen weiß eigentlich nichts. Ein altes Thema 

Gruß

RedWing


----------

